
Amazon contributed $ to the head of Congressional antitrust probe before hearing - tech-historian
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/08/18/amazon-executives-donated-to-rep-cicilline-antitrust-probe-leader.html
======
sarcasmatwork
This behavior should be against the law on both sides. This is not donations,
but bribes. They can say donation all day, but it's really a bribe or they
would not be giving money to people for free. Once again, we the people are
NOT being represented by those that are suppose to represent us. Failure in
democracy imho.

------
tech-historian
(Sorry for butchered headline. I found it difficult to get under the char
limit)

------
masonic
TL;DR: Rep. David Cicilline (D-RI)

